# Oh. My. Gawd. It works!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Remember this thread from a couple months ago?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95591

Well, I did it... scenes like the one below are common :devil:

The only problem is that now that I have it finished, it's after midnight and no one is awake to race with me! I hooked up a steering wheel controller to one lane to run a "jam car", and I'm trying to run two more myself, just to see what three cars sliding all over this weirdo layout looks like... VERY funny. Can't wait till tomorrow when there's 2 kids to run with PLUS the jam car...

actually there is ONE other problem. See the lane-change "X" tracks with the yellow stripes? They're Lionel... the rest of them are Atlas. The Atlas ones are MUCH smoother and seldom cause deslots... the Lionels you need to CRAWL through and even then they pop you out sometimes. Very annoying. I need 2 more Atlas ones. [email protected] here I come...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great, if I was your neighbor, I'd be over.  rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Rick, Man if it weren't for the high winds and blowing snow I would be there in a heart beat... :thumbsup: That set up looked sweet in the 'planning stage'. And it looks even better laid out. 

Let's see, 2 1/2 hours to the ohio/penn border, probably another 2 hours to your house.... :devil: Yep Yep Yep

Jeff


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Man I wish I was closer . I would be over in a heart beat. That looks like a whole lot of fun . Old coupes, Indy cars, Nascar, Modifieds and my favorite SPRINT CARS!
Nothing but FUN! Great Job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Sundance


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, that definately looks like a fun track to run on...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

That's awesome! I didn't think anyone would do that. You just made my day. Like some others have said: if I was closer to ya, I'd be there.

Shoud make a rule that every 5 laps you need to pit and chug a beer!  

(OK, maybe not with the kids)

Trev

PS You may want to color code the lanes somehow. (Track marshals have nightmares about tracks like this)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Shadowracer said:


> Shoud make a rule that every 5 laps you need to pit and chug a beer!
> (OK, maybe not with the kids)
> Trev


We do that on no kid night. Only problem is that we have to call wives to come get the racers. No driving after having a cold one or two! Next year we're gonna have our races when the women have their Tupperware, Longerberger, Partylite Candle or what ever parties they have. That should cover every weekend we'll need.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Update: okay, this thing is a RIOT... me and an 8-year-old and a 6-year-old and a jam car. Lots of hootin' and hollerin'... looks like i may make this a little more "permanent". I originally did it just kinda "because it was there", meaning I saw the layout plans and I happened to have the track. Normally I hate using guard rails... but on this layout, any given lane will only have deal with them for one turn out of 4, and they seem kind of appropriate, so I think I'll leave them. Gotta find a suitable material for side walls for the table (btw this is a 36x80 interior door). The wiring is a train wreck right now, but I was thinking of cutting the "plug blocks" off a couple of trashed Tyco terminal tracks and wiring it all up that way... if you cut the metal strips under the track carefully with a Dremel, they're the perfect width to plug a female spade connector onto. This isn't a serious max-performance racing layout, so I think it'll work fine on one wallwart per 2 lanes with set controllers. Also, that makes it easily portable.

Now, does anyone have two Atlas lane-change tracks they'd sell? Or maybe trade for a couple of sections of Aurora L 'n' J track? let me know...

updates as they happen...

--rick

ps shadowracer you're exactly right... these lanes NEED to be color coded


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

--rick, that looks FANTASTIC!
And I bet it is a gas to run on!
I will have to look through my Atlas track for cross overs. I don't think I have any, but I will look anyway...
Scott


----------

